# A ? for all who do rallys...



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I didn't know where to post this and if it's in the wrong place can some one move it...
I was just wondering what kind of suspension do you guys use when you do any type of rally?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Stock.

If you really want to get into it, you will need some stiffer (but not lower) springs and some heavy duty shocks. Basically everything needs to be beefed up to take the punishment. Oh yeah, some urethane bushings would probably help too.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

If you can get adjustable gas shocks, they would help... as long as they don't lower your car...

check out Tim Mather's rally B13 ...but he's running pretty trick suspension... used to be lots of tech articles on the site, but it's changed a bit... some of them can be found on NissanPerformanceMag.com, like this one..

Tim uses Leda shocks, but they seem pretty pricey... 

wow... actually had to search for that one, I haven't checked out Tim's site in a year...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

The Golf Uses Bilstein Rally Coilovers.


----------

